# Simplicity 520



## kurt33 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a Simplicity 520 20" single stage that I have owned for 5 years or so. During the same clearing of the driveway it will at times have enough power to get thru 8" of heavy stuff and on the next pass will not be able to get through an inch of the light stuff. I have tried clearing the shoot and there is no rhyme or reason to when it will be a workhorse and when it is worthless. When it struggles at times it will make a high pitch noise. Could this be the belt slipping? Something with the clutch (if it has one)? Sorry mechanically challenged. 

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could be the belt slipping, but if it was going to slip it would be the heavy stuff. It could be that the first pass lets snow get on the belts, the second burns it off, and the third starts over again.

Any chance your passes are going in opposite directions? It could be the angle of your driveway. Next time try backing up and going back the same way that works good or the same way that works bad. Angle could affect fuel flow and maybe other things.


----------



## kurt33 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey Shryp-

Appreciate the feedback. I will track route and come back to you with results.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

What do you mean not get throuh an inch of snow and do fine in 8 "?

You said you have to clear the chute during 1"

Most machines have an issue with a little bit of heavy stuff and they clog. But put it in a foot of the same it wont clog and do fine.

When throwing a few flakes they dont have a lot of speed and can stick to the cold metal easily.

I don't know if it will make sense but try to throw 10 sheets of paper. Then try to throw 300 sheets. The 300 will go a good distance before breaking up but the 10 sheets will break up right away. Now if you make the sheets sticky.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

td5771 said:


> I don't know if it will make sense but try to throw 10 sheets of paper. Then try to throw 300 sheets. The 300 will go a good distance before breaking up but the 10 sheets will break up right away. Now if you make the sheets sticky.


While it makes sense, and is true if you do it once. It kinda falls flat, if you do it over and over. I am probably going to be able to throw 10 sheets all day, at a steady pace. 300 I'm going to probably slow down, after the first couple boxes. 

One inch should not be reducing the torque output, if indeed it is reducing the engine rpm's. 

It could be a situation of chute icing, or a bent impeller that is deflecting it in the wrong direction. If it is not a fuel issue, then I'm betting on the latter, because the amount of snow is allowing it to redirected, whereas a foot would build up inside the auger housing.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Agreed. But trying to clarify if there is more than one issue. Clogging with an inch of heavy stickt stuff and the apparent belt slipping with the high pitch noise or maybe even a bearing when under load in a certain direction grinds or squeals and slows the auger.


----------

